# Different Angles Of Attack.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Shot a tiny compilation video from a few different angles. Ain't nothin' special, but it does give you a new view.






Thanks for lookin'!

I also put a few others up on my ewetube channel number 5.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty cool Joe!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea showing different angles.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The different camera perspectives are good to see. And sooo glad that the up the short view did not happen! Were you trying to mess with us?

jus' messin' wit u man. thanks for the vid.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW ! I have enough trouble hitting a can that is stationary! Ah well, one day maybe!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> WOW ! I have enough trouble hitting a can that is stationary! Ah well, one day maybe!


Thank you, nice lady! It's easy enough, Ruthie. It took me a few weeks of fiddling just to be able to load without dropping the marble! I finally resorted to doing it with my eyes closed, it helped a lot! Dgui was the driving catalyst. He reviewed my private vids and helped me figure out the rest. I am still very slow by comparison, but I hope to continue to improve my timing.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce... i really got an idea how you do it.... I will check the others out for sure.. during my nightly youtube viewing hour....

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! The different angles were great...they really showed a lot of how the shot is made. Seeing the entire shot like that, I now see many, many things that I have been doing wrong....and how much work (fun) I have ahead of me to be able to do that.









Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Please do not think that I have grasped anything new. I am simply regurgitating what I have learned. Heck, I'm just glad to have a receptive viewer or two.
Just try it with your eyes closed... It was the turning point for me. I have several unposted videos where I said enough is enough I can't do it. But then that antagonist in my head would kick in and prod me some further. Close your eyes and just draw and shoot at a sheet or anything that will send a sound to your ears. The audible feedback is amazing if you are quiet.
http://www.carlspackler.com/sounds/012.mp3


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It's not that it is something new, but a different camera angle. I noticed that I pull the bands back close to my normal target shooting anchor point. That has been causing me some knuckle slap. Too much pull for the lighter ammo. I may try some narrower bands also.

I do like your idea of shooting with my eyes closed and trying to "feel" the shot and not worry about the target so much. I will have to try that...but really close to a very large backstop...I've been called Helen Keller before







. The quiet will be the tough part...I like to shoot while listening to AC/DC or Dio.

Thanks again for the help and ideas.

Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronnie James, baby! Ow ow!


----------

